# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Win a USB Flash Drive in our "Give some to get some" competition.

## Dave A

Win a handy USB flash drive courtesy of RKS Computer Solutions simply by participating at The Forum SA.

Every month from July to September we're giving away a USB flash drive to the member who gains the most reputation in that month. To win, here's what you need to do:

1. If you're not a registered member of The Forum SA yet, you will need to register to participate in this promotion.

2. As a registered member, make sure you are logged in and add a post to this thread saying "I'm going to give some to get some." This will bookmark your current reputation score.

After this, all you need to do is the following:
Make posts that other members may find interesting.When you read a post that was interesting or added value to you, click the reputation icon above the post to give credit to whomever made that post.Refer people who might also be interested in participating on this website.

At the end of each month we'll calculate who has gained the most reputation that month, add a bonus 10 points for each person referred and has posted, and declare the winner. We'll contact the winner to get details of where to deliver the prize anywhere in South Africa.

This month's prize is a 2GB USB flash drive - which you can view here.

So get posting now to win!

Remember, someone could thank you for your contribution at any time, so a great post this month can still get you reputation scores next month. And don't forget to give some reputation away, because after all...

*You've got to give some to get some.*

If you have any questions about this promotion - ask them here.

*Regretfully this promotion is for South African participants only.

----------


## entoserv

I'm going to give some to get some.

Now all I need are some posts.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Good luck for the competition entoserv!

----------


## Dave A

At this rate he's going to win it!

----------


## Chatmaster

Only saw this promotion now, nice idea Dave and RKS!  :Smile:

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

You joining in Chatmaster?

----------


## Chatmaster

Lol

I do not stand a chance against entoserv! So will just enjoy my stay here in general.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Everyone has a fair chance, come on, give some to get some  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

I was getting a bit worried when I saw Chatmaster had no reputation power. I discovered we'd set it so that you needed a minimum of 25 posts.  :Whistling: 

I've brought that down to 5 posts - so now Chatmaster and anyone else fairly new can at least "Give some"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chatmaster

Thanks Dave A!

So does that mean I haven't give anyone any rep so far? Well I guess I have to do my rounds again as there are a few good posts here!  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

> So does that mean I haven't give anyone any rep so far? Well I guess I have to do my rounds again as there are a few good posts here!


Well - they were possibly getting the comments!! Chuffed you're finding interesting stuff here.

I've also revised the signature permissions. You won't be able to put a link in there until you qualify for the *Full access* upgrade, but at least when it comes and you *do* add a link - It'll show in the posts you've had a sig for so far.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

CM, your posts in themselves are not too shabby, so join in, sure Dave will take this as an automatic inclusion into the contest....

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Dave, you received the goodies yet?  Maybe post a pic for the members to see...

----------


## Dave A

They arrived today, thanks Riaan. I've amended the first post to include a pic. 

Thanks for that extra one to test drive. I'm seriously impressed. _Really_ nice!

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Only a pleasure...

----------


## Chatmaster

Thanks both of you. I feel very welcome here and I feel honored because of the attention and compliments.  :Big Grin:

----------


## entoserv

> Lol
> 
> I do not stand a chance against entoserv!


I know I can be simple at times. But I also know if you don't try yo don't get.

I heard about a man who seemed to be winning a lucky draw nearly every month. It was in the days of post in competitions. When asked how he felt about being so lucky he said it was not luck. He just entered everything he found.

----------


## duncan drennan

I'm going to give some to get some  :Big Grin: 

Oh, and for those of you who haven't realised, the reputation icon is the little scale at the top right of a post.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Good Luck Duncan!

----------


## stephanfx

I'm going to give some to get some.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Good luck with the competition Stephan!

----------


## stephanfx

Thanks Riaan, I will give it my best  :Smile:

----------


## Eugene

I'm going to give some to get some.

Ps. Great idea and motivation for people to join. Thanks Riaan!

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Pleasure Eugene, and good luck with the competition!

----------


## Chatmaster

Dave and Riaan.

If you do not mind, can I make a suggestion How about a similar promotion for the person referring the most members that are contributing to the forum? Would certainly help to grow the community?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Going to leave that suggestion to Dave, we're still getting around some technicalities regarding how to get the most out of the competition for both parties concerned...

It sounds like an option though...  You planning on referring 100's of new people any time soon?  We're almost at 1000 members for the forum....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

We can always run a referal promotion for August instead of carrying on with the reputation one.

In fact, let's do this - Referal promotion for August and back to the reputation promotion for September. If we carry on with the promotions we can alternate (or in time when we get more sponsors, we can have two promotions running at the same time).

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

That's what I was thinking - split testing...  Might even think about taking both into account on a 50/50 scoring basis...

----------


## Dave A

How about if we give 10 points for each referal, and reputation points count straight up. I've just benchmarked referals in case everyone reckons this is the way to go - in which case referal points can start accumulating towards the promotion from now.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Agreed, I think it's fair....  CM?

----------

